# OMNOM tabs?



## pineappleman (Sep 17, 2010)

This is what I have so far for Snow Angel:

View attachment Snow Angel.gp5.zip


Most of this is based off of Mo Jiggity's tab, but I made some corrections from watching the video of Elliot playing the main riff. I'm still perplexed by the 1st and 3rd endings of that riff though; in the video, Elliot appears to play them like this:




and this:



when on the recording it sounds like the last note of that first ending is the same note, but an octave up, so it would be played like this:


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Sep 22, 2010)

pineappleman said:


> This is what I have so far for Snow Angel:
> 
> View attachment 16840
> 
> ...



Thank you dear God for taking another look at it for me... I did discover a few parts that I hadn't done right after the fact but I never did bother to post the updated version, eg the little ascending part that goes B to C on the low string at the end of the main riff where I have it just C and C (if that makes sense...) and lots of parts in there I definitely didn't have in the first place... Bravo.

*EDIT: Upon closer examination I'm gonna go ahead and say that the chorus goes C5 D5 E5... you have it a fifth too high (it's "one string over," if you will)... at least that's how I hear it.


----------



## splinter8451 (Sep 23, 2010)

If all goes well I should be getting together with Elliot within the next few days for a guitar deal so maybe I can get him to fix up the tab to OMNOM official standards  

He taught me how to play it a few years ago but I totally forget it now so I'm no help


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 23, 2010)

There's an old thread with Elliot doing a playthrough of Absence Of Air, you probably have seen, here is Nolly's tab from it:







Good job on the Snow Angel tab


----------



## splinter8451 (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh and there's this.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 23, 2010)

splinter8451 said:


> If all goes well I should be getting together with Elliot within the next few days for a guitar deal so maybe I can get him to fix up the tab to OMNOM official standards
> 
> He taught me how to play it a few years ago but I totally forget it now so I'm no help





I've gotta' say I really hope Elliot and Misha find some time at some point to do some more writing/recording for this as it really is a fantastic project.


----------



## tranqx (Sep 23, 2010)

technomancer said:


> I've gotta' say I really hope Elliot and Misha find some time at some point to do some more writing/recording for this as it really is a fantastic project.


 
Talked to Elliot the other day man, all I can say is be patient haha


----------



## pineappleman (Sep 23, 2010)

splinter8451 said:


> If all goes well I should be getting together with Elliot within the next few days for a guitar deal so maybe I can get him to fix up the tab to OMNOM official standards
> 
> He taught me how to play it a few years ago but I totally forget it now so I'm no help



 Lucky bastard haha! 



technomancer said:


> I've gotta' say I really hope Elliot and Misha find some time at some point to do some more writing/recording for this as it really is a fantastic project.



Like a month ago Elliot's facebook status said he was "working on a 7 string OMNOM song"...


----------



## pineappleman (Sep 24, 2010)

ZOMG Misha plays most of what I have tabbed out in this video and it appears I have most of it completely wrong haha!



I'm done working on this tonight but I will make a bunch of corrections tomorrow!


----------



## pineappleman (Oct 19, 2010)

YESSS finally finished the Snow Angel tab!!! Awaiting Misha's critique.


----------



## iamrichlol (Oct 25, 2010)

Man, I wish I'd have found this thread sooner. I just finished working out the whole song by ear, haha. Nice tab dude, but some of the main riff is a little wrong, I've edited the intro for you.

http://rapidshare.com/files/427154017/Snow_Angel_2.gp5


----------



## ElliotOMNOM (Oct 29, 2010)

iamrichlol said:


> Man, I wish I'd have found this thread sooner. I just finished working out the whole song by ear, haha. Nice tab dude, but some of the main riff is a little wrong, I've edited the intro for you.
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/427154017/Snow_Angel_2.gp5



Great job dude! Feel free to make a vid cover haha


----------



## thefool (Oct 30, 2010)

hell yeah, i'm totally gonna start learning this in the morning.


----------



## pineappleman (Dec 18, 2010)

Okay, I'm working on At Its Finest right now... nobody better concurrently release a tab and get all the credit for it...


----------



## rcsierra13 (Apr 25, 2011)

Any headway on Metal Gear? Would love to be able to play that song, is thoroughly beast.


----------



## Sebski (May 2, 2011)

Could someone please tab the first minute of The Absence of Air using this video?


The first section has already been tabbed out above but it'd be nice if someone could tab out the next section too.


----------



## davemeistro (May 31, 2011)

Pretty close I think


----------



## Sebski (May 31, 2011)

Thanks man, I appreciate it.


----------



## davemeistro (May 31, 2011)

No problem!


----------



## TimTomTum (Aug 15, 2012)

Does anyone have the Snow Angel tab by Iamrichlol? Mine is gone with my last HD and I'd love to have it again (this specific one with drums and bass etc). Iamrichlol lost his aswell. I am counting on you! 
Would uber nice if some one could send it to me.


----------

